# Help me choose a 10"



## noclick (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi I am hoping to get some input so that i can choose a 10" subwoofer. This is my first post. I have been lurking and reading as much as possible. 

1. First off I like to say that I'm looking for SPL as most of the time I will be listening at low volume and the woofer will only be cranked up when i'm going out or showing off. 

2. I listen mainly to hip hop or dance when i crank this baby up.

3. Power will come from either an orion hcca 250r (need the woofer to be dual 2 ohm) or Autotek mean machine MX 900.2 (single 4ohz or dual 2 ohm)

4. This will be in a coupe. Therefore I want it in a small box so I can have some trunk space. 

5. I plan to build the box between ~1ft to 1.5 cubic feet depending on the driver and what WinISD shows.

6. I previously had one 8" JL 8w7 which was good but i needed a little more bass that's why I think a 10" would be better. 

7. ~$200 or less unless moving up a few more dollar gives me significant improvement. 

So far from T/S parameters and what WinISD shows I have narrowed my choices down to:
1. Alpine 10" Type R ~$130 - have not heard
2. TC sound 10" epic ~$160 - have not heard
3. RE sex 10" ~130 - friends has pair
4. Re sxx 10" ~210 - have not heard

The type R, TC sounds and RE sex in WinISD are almost identical in a 1.25 cubic foot box tune to 32hz so i'm leaning to the RE sex because its cheaper then the epic. However if the alpine or epic have better quality then please let me know. Is the TC sound worth the extra $$? 
I included the RE sxx because in WinISD it gave +2-4db in the 35 to 50 hz range in the same size enclosure. 
No brand loyalty as i'm only loyal to my ears and pocket book. Any recommendation or input is welcome.


----------



## jking29 (Jan 6, 2008)

Take a look at the Sundown sa-10. It fits your requirements perfectly and will definitely get loud.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

Sa-10 or the new type-r. The type r is very power hungry from what I'm understanding though so make sure you give it at least 600w


----------



## BassnTruck (May 27, 2010)

Pioneer TS-W2502D2 (tsw2502d2) - 10" Subwoofer - Sonic Electronix


----------



## noclick (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks for the suggestions. The SA-10 would be nice however I prefer dual 2 ohm so i can reach 1 ohm load and my amp then can feed it about 800 watts. SSA website has only dual 4 ohm version for sale. The pioneer doesnt look to perform as we as the others in WinISD. I know winISD is not the be all end all but since I cant audition these woofers, I use it as a guide.

edit: found a few sites with dual 2 ohm SA-10. Are they worth the extra cost over the RE and alpine? Will 800watts be able to push them?


----------



## BassnTruck (May 27, 2010)

You sure you entered in the numbers correct for the Pioneer? I do not have the T/S for the REs but it specs better then the Alpine or Sundown. I have a pair of the 10s myself. Plus they are cheaper. But get what you wish.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Take a look a the Digital Designs 1510.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

BassnTruck said:


> You sure you entered in the numbers correct for the Pioneer? I do not have the T/S for the REs but it specs better then the Alpine or Sundown. I have a pair of the 10s myself. Plus they are cheaper. But get what you wish.


I have personally heard the pioneer as well and its definately no slouch.... the cone just looks goofy  ... but definately a nice driver for the price


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

I suggest you look into Acoustic Elegance. 
Ok ok, I know it's mostly SQ use, but those are very efficient - meaning they'll get you more dBs off your 800 watts . 

Same goes with Sundown subs. Please read this. 

Kelvin


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Have you ever looked at WMD's. i have a pair and i love them.

http://pierceaudioproducts.com


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

Keep an eye on out on ebay or the classifieds here for a JBL w10gti mkII - I have the 10 and the 15 and very much like both. Very efficient, get loud and have great SQ as well.


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

audioque sdc2.5 is another option, but of what you put down i would do the TC epic.


----------



## noclick (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks for all the suggestions. Every suggestions leads me to doing more reading which then leads to another website and leads to another and on and on and on....damit its just a $200 or so woofer and i'm reading like it rocket science.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

But that's half the fun lol


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

noclick said:


> thanks for all the suggestions. Every suggestions leads me to doing more reading which then leads to another website and leads to another and on and on and on....damit its just a $200 or so woofer and i'm reading like it rocket science.


its a pretty serious investment if you care about your sounds. i started where u are, now i have thousands into my system. it can become an addiction


----------



## MDubYa (Feb 17, 2011)

try 2 of these... "Kicker Solo Classic 09S10C2 10" subwoofer with dual 2-ohm voice coils" then bridge your amp @ 1ohm load... 2 subs will push more air than one and these only require .6 cu ft.


----------

